
Announcing Oracle Cloud Free Tier - tosh
https://blogs.oracle.com/oracle-database/freedom-to-build-announcing-oracle-cloud-free-tier-with-new-always-free-services-and-always-free-oracle-autonomous-database
======
tosh
Databases:

Your choice of Autonomous Transaction Processing or Autonomous Data Warehouse.
2 databases total, each with 1 OCPU and 20 GB storage.

Compute:

2 virtual machines with 1/8 OCPU and 1 GB memory each.

Storage:

2 Block Volumes, 100 GB total. 10 GB Object Storage. 10 GB Archive Storage.

Additional Services:

Load Balancer, 1 instance, 10 Mbps bandwidth. Monitoring, 500 million
ingestion datapoints, 1 billion retrieval datapoints. Notifications, 1 million
delivery options per month, 1,000 emails sent per month. Outbound Data
Transfer, 10 TB per month.

[https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/#always-
free](https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/#always-free)

